# Bedside storage for XD45 with flashlight



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the XD 45 Tactical to which I have added an Insight S3 flashlight to the rail. I plan to keep this gun strictly as a bedside weapon but am still not sure as to how best store it there. I have no nightstand or other furniture beside the bed currently. I have heard of holster type units that are held by a flap that tucks under the mattress which might be ok but am not sure who makes them. I'm interested to hear what others do and any products you might recommend.


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

Get a small nightstand, and get a quick access safe. That's what I have, but I'm pretty new to handguns still.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

No room for a nightstand nor any desire for one if there were. As for a safe, I need one for all my long guns but having guns in a safe does no good for a night time situation.


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

It sounds like it may not suit you well, but the whole design and point of these quick access safe of so that the weapon is secure dvds can be accessed within a second or so. 

I guess I am curious about options others might share.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope this isn't a rules violation, but here's a link to a current ebay listing that has something that might serve your purposes.

Holster Rack S&W SD9 SD40 M&P Sigma Bodyguard 380 38 340PD 442 637 638 642 686 | eBay

Not my listing and I'm not bidding, just thought it might interest the OP and others. The rack appears to be adaptable to most any holstered handgun.


----------



## Cwcoolcow (Nov 2, 2012)

I use a Gunvault Mini safe under the bed for the same handgun. I have it connected to a security cable that is attached to the wall. I can easily fall out of bed and open the safe in the dark in seconds. This way I'm armed and also out of plain sight from any intruders.


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

This might work for you
Handgun Hangers


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, link didnt come up. try joebob outfitters


----------



## Sleepdawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Philco said:


> Hope this isn't a rules violation, but here's a link to a current ebay listing that has something that might serve your purposes.
> 
> Holster Rack S&W SD9 SD40 M&P Sigma Bodyguard 380 38 340PD 442 637 638 642 686 | eBay
> 
> Not my listing and I'm not bidding, just thought it might interest the OP and others. The rack appears to be adaptable to most any holstered handgun.


This is cool. But everything I've heard and read about gun safety, says you should have two take at least two steps to be better awake before being able to reach your gun. Not saying I agree or disagree. Remember I am new and learning all this.


----------



## topquarkpc (Dec 12, 2012)

this i want!



FAS1 said:


> One like this can also be mounted horizontally under the bed.


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

What model is that? I'm looking for one for the bedroom


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought one of the small "pistol size" safes with a 3 digit combo lock (cost about $40, its about the size of a book, made by Gunvault). Comes with a cable which I secured/attached to the bed frame. Gun sits on the floor, just under the bed, and is accessible in seconds. I looked into safe but decided tis was more practile. If someone wants to take the case they have to take apart the bed frame.


----------



## bowserb (May 21, 2012)

Crossbreed makes the Bedside Backup. That's probably what you heard about.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a small 4-drawer commercial-duty metal file cabinet next to my bed. It's lockable and has much thicker gauge steel than your typical file cabinet.

I keep my SIG P-250C (.40 cal.) with a StreamLight TLR-1 attached to it, in the top drawer. I glued a small round magnet to the key so that I can secure it to the frame rail of my bed. 

The top drawer is about the same height of the mattress of my bed. So, no having to reach down or up to access the gun.

BTW.....if you keep a gun in anything other than a closed container, you'll be shocked at how fast it will get dirty, like hanging on the side of a bed in a holster or some other type of apparatus that allows open access.


----------

